# Hello thar!



## JK ROFLing (Dec 26, 2008)

:smile: Hey!

You all can call me JK ROFLing. I've been writing for quite some time now, but there's always room for improvement. I used to have a bunch of short stories and other writings on my desktop...and then it crashed and everything was deleted. I really haven't had time to write a whole bunch because school keeps me busy. So, now that I have a bit of spare time over break, I'm going to have a fresh start at writing some short stories (and keeping them safe on a flash drive this time) and I thought I would like to share some of my stories every now and then to get some criticism on this site. Some of my favorite author's and inspirations are Ayn Rand, Dostoevsky, JK Rowling, and Dr. Seuss (he's always a favorite). That's all for now.



Later.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 26, 2008)

Greetings! Nice to have you on WF. I generally get along with anyone who admires Dr. Seuss.

Enjoy!


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 26, 2008)

Heya, welcome to our humble forum; we're all like a family here. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site, JK! We're glad to have ya.


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi JK! Great to have you joining us!


----------



## T.N. Kettman (Dec 27, 2008)

JK ROFLing said:


> I used to have a bunch of short stories and other writings on my desktop...and then it crashed and everything was deleted.


 
That exact thing happened to me...I was heartbroken. So then I decided to use a flash drive on my new computer with my work. However, I must have pulled it out without saving the start of a novella correctly, and then it was gone....I have been struck twice. I hope that isn't a sign 

Anyhow, awesome you didn't give up and you continued onward. Nice to have you here!


----------



## JK ROFLing (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm greetings. :smile:




T.N. Kettman said:


> That exact thing happened to me...I was heartbroken. So then I decided to use a flash drive on my new computer with my work. However, I must have pulled it out without saving the start of a novella correctly, and then it was gone....I have been struck twice. I hope that isn't a sign




Haha yes, it is rather unfortunate, but I wasn't going to let that stop me.


And I just posted a short-story, for anyone who's interested in reading it.




Later.


----------



## Leona59 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome JK! I go through a lot of printer ink because nothing saves quite as well as a printed copy. I use the rough printout for reference as I write.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## wacker (Jan 4, 2009)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO WF

Wacker


----------



## Nickie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

